# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  This worked for me..

## TheAnonymity

Now, this only worked once, but then again, I've only tried it once. I'd like someone else to try it, tell me their results. Personally, I had a very long, vivid, LD after doing this. 

Download ninja9578's audio aid for LD's.. http://dreamviews.com/community/showthread.php?t=55276 first the recall one, then the Lucid 3.0.
Put them on an mp3 player. Stay up until you are tired. (Make sure you have time to sleep in in the morning). This is not mandatory, but it is recommended.
Before you go to sleep, drink some apple juice, eat a banana, some salty foods like beef jerky or pretzels, and any aiding supplements you normally take. Use headphones, and lay in bed. Listen to the recall aid mp3 first, and stay awake during it. Let it play into the next one, (Lucid 3.0) which is about one hour long. Put it on "Repeat" so it doesn't start playing any other songs. You may fall asleep during it. But, DO NOT try to fall asleep. If you are tired enough, your eyes will close on their own. If not, DO NOT force your eyelids shut. This will only make you stay awake and conscious longer. While you are listening to the second mp3, think about the following. Whisper it or mouth it about 10 times, then just constantly think about it.

1. I will dream tonight.
2. My dreamscape will be a blank area, with no objects or walls.
3. There will be a white board in front of me, which says "Reality Check"
4. Two small men will appear, and dance around, singing "Reality Check, Reality Check", and will start performing reality checks.
5. I will do as they do.
6. I will become lucid.

This worked for me, I had the longest/most vivid lucid of my time.. somebody try this and tell me if it works for you.

----------


## deepsleep

I don't have any type of audio player to put the file onto right this moment, But I will try this part,





> think about the following. Whisper it or mouth it about 10 times, then just constantly think about it.
> 
> 1. I will dream tonight.
> 2. My dreamscape will be a blank area, with no objects or walls.
> 3. There will be a white board in front of me, which says "Reality Check"
> 4. Two small men will appear, and dance around, singing "Reality Check, Reality Check", and will start performing reality checks.
> 5. I will do as they do.
> 6. I will become lucid.

----------


## gugvg

i gonna try this

----------


## Ninja

XD the DG has a similar name!!! O^O

I'm trying this tonight. Hope it works, I want to LD! <3

----------


## Ninja

> XD the DG has a similar name!!! O^O
> 
> I'm trying this tonight. Hope it works, I want to LD! <3



 ::holyshit::  The music is SOOO creepy! I fell asleep for like five minutes and I was so spooked!!!

----------


## Maria92

I'm a just gonna subscribe to this thread here...

I've made up some of my own binaural beats/isochronic tones. I can tell ya, the first time I listened to them, I heard voices that I _didn't put in the tracks._ I hooked my sister up to it, and she had the same thing...sounded sort of like a distant, broken radio. Good times, good times...

----------


## Kangaxx

> I'm a just gonna subscribe to this thread here...
> 
> I've made up some of my own binaural beats/isochronic tones. I can tell ya, the first time I listened to them, I heard voices that I _didn't put in the tracks._ I hooked my sister up to it, and she had the same thing...sounded sort of like a distant, broken radio. Good times, good times...



Post them. I r want.

----------


## Maria92

Okay...I have to go to work at the moment, but I can upload them later. They basically sound like a series of blips...they're in "raw" form, so they lack music/cool sounds. If you have audacity, you can add your own to them...might have to look up some new-agey stuff to put on them.  ::lol::

----------


## Ninja

I think the Dream Recall one works (didn't test the other one, fell asleep too quick) b/c I remembered the dream quite well  :smiley:  

I also did the "I'm going to..." thing labeled 1, 2, 3, etc. Maybe it helped? ^^; But I didn't dream 'bout it. And no lucidity (but I didn't try the Lucid mp3).

----------


## Maria92

Oh, crap, I was going to upload them!  ::doh::  Okay, tomorrow...someone just has to remind me...

----------


## Maria92

Thank you for the reminder.  :smiley: 

Okay, here are the download links. Keep in mind that they are in raw form...add your own music at will.  ::D: 

http://www.filemonster.net/en/file/1...-5-hz-wma.html
http://www.filemonster.net/en/file/1...-5-hz-wma.html
http://www.filemonster.net/en/file/1...-6-hz-wma.html
http://www.filemonster.net/en/file/1...40-hz-wma.html

Sorry for the wma format...still converting my library over to mp3. ><

----------


## Reece

Has this worked for anybody apart from the OP?  I plan on trying this tonight...  I'm brand new to this, I just took an interest in trying to control my dreams yesterday...  I started off simply trying to remember as much of my dream as possible, and remembered quite a lot of major AND minor details this time (took up two large paragraphs).  So, tonight, I'll start trying this.  Anything else I should know?

----------


## mnysie

I have a lot of recurrent dreams. This is what helps me have a LD. Once I realize that a familiar scenario is repeating itself, I become lucid as if using a reality check. Maybe, instead of focusing so hard on having a LD, you should try to focus more on having a recurrent dream as your reality checks. Because I am such a deep sleeper I often have the problem of dreaming that I'm awake, and really believing it! I've been late so many times for work because of this. My alarm goes off, I shut it off or sleep passed snooze while dreaming I got up, showered, and went to work before I wake up to realize it was all a dream and I'm late. GRRRR. Anyways, because my dreams are so real to me, recurrent dreams have been my best way to achieve LD's.

----------


## Jayme

I'm going to be trying this tonight. I'll post the results tomorrow!

----------


## Jayme

Double post, sorry.

Anyways, this really did nothing but keep me up at the start of the second one, regardless of how tired I was. I felt like I almost had an out of body experience during the recall one. In the end, the second one just restricted me from sleeping no matter how low I turned it, so I just decided to turn it off, really...

----------

